# Projeter de lumière



## Manuel xx

"Ces phrases vont nous conduire au cœur de ce qui constitue l’essence de la philosophie di Bergson. Avant de développer ce que celle-là projette de lumière sur ce qui se passe dans la cure de…."
Escludo possa voler dire "proiettare" in quanto so che si dice "projeter une lumière" e non "de"!


----------



## licinio

De lumière è un complemento che specifica "ce que" e restringe il suo significato alla luce, come fosse: Ciò che proietta in termini di luce.


----------



## matoupaschat

Veramente strano come linguaggio: _cella-là_, che normalmente indica qualcosa di distante (nel tempo, nello spazio, nella frase) invece di _celle-ci_ che indica vicinanza.
"Ce que celle-là projette de lumière sur ce qui se passe..." = "_la quantité_ (=ce) de lumière que projette celle-là (la philosophie de Bergson) sur ...", e projeter vale proiettare. 
==> Prima di sviluppare/approfondire come questa illumina/rischiara quanto succede nel curare...

*Edit*: Sei più preciso di me, *Licinio*, anche più rapido !


----------



## Manuel xx

@ Licinio: oddio, è vero! Come ha fatto a non venirmi in mente... Grazie!
@ Matou: beh la filosofia di Bergson è un po' datata nel tempo =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrai indovinato che non ho il pallino della filosofia. 
Allora l'autore parla di altri filosofi vicinissimo nel testo?


----------



## Manuel xx

Sì, vengono citati spesso Freud e Jung anche.
E pure Desoille, il creatore della terapia del Sogno da Svegli "Guidato", prima che Romey inventasse quella "libera"...


----------



## Aithria

Manuel xx said:


> "Ces phrases vont nous conduire au cœur de ce qui constitue l’essence de la philosophie di Bergson. Avant de développer ce que celle-là projette de lumière sur ce qui se passe dans la cure de…."
> Escludo possa voler dire "proiettare" in quanto so che si dice "projeter une lumière" e non "de"!



Con traduzione MOLTO libera ...

"_Questa frasi ci porteranno al_ _nocciolo costitutivo_ (formula corrente; lett. _al cuore di ciò che costituisce la _etc.) _della filosofia di Bergson. Prima di sviluppare quanto del processo terapeutico _(lett._ ciò che si verifica nel corso della cura_)_ venga da quest'ultima chiarito/reso intelligibile_....

Per alleggerire un po' il periodare di Romey, ho trasformato la subordinata relativa di 2° grado (ce qui se passe dans la cure .. ) in frase nominale; ho poi ho semplificato quella di 1° grado , riducendola a un singolo verbo (partendo da: CNRTL _lumière _= (Au fig.) _Ce qui éclaire l'esprit. _ Synon. _éclaircissement, explication_, da cui _éclaircissement _=>  _éclaircir_) e volgendo l'azione verbale al passivo.


Attendo vostre opinioni.


----------



## matoupaschat

@ Aithria: Bello! Problema potenziale: non sappiamo come va a finire la frase dopo _"... ce que celle-là projette de lumière sur ce qui se passe dans la cure de…."._
Una curiosità: ti vedo alludere a temperature sahariane. Quanti gradi? E in quale regione stai?
@ Manuel: volevo capire perché l'autore ha scritto "celle-là" invece di "celle-ci", ma lasciamo stare.


----------



## Manuel xx

Il periodo completo:
"Ces phrases vont nous conduire au cœur de ce qui constitue l’essence de la philosophie de Bergson. Avant de développer ce que celle-là projette de lumière sur ce qui se passe dans la cure de reve éveillé libre et dans l'évolution qu'elle induit, je propose un bref extrait de la deuxième séance de Rodric, 19 ans. Interrogé après la séance, Rodric affirmera son indifférence par rapport à toute forme de pratique religieuse."

Per "interrogé" va bene "intervistato", vero?


----------

